
The Western world’s dysfunctional approach to treating misunderstood diseases - JoachimOfFiore
https://www.sapiens.org/body/chronic-lyme-disease-treatment/
======
mhkool
The experience of Aaron with medicin is the same as my wife and my mother
have. I started to read about functional medicine, where the focus is on
finding the root cause of a disease, and my wife went to a doctor that
practises functional medicine. Since functional medicine looks at the whole
body as a whole and understand all processes that happen in the body, they
come to very different insights and treatments than the common allopatic
medicine. If you are interested in understanding how your body works (you do
not have to be a doctor to understand!), I suggest to go to the websites of Dr
Mark Hyman and Dr Chris Kresser:
[https://www.drhyman.com](https://www.drhyman.com) and
[https://chriskresser.com](https://chriskresser.com) to get started.

Note that many people may have a thyroid system failure after having a disease
and "more or less be cured" from it. This is called the Wilson Temperature
Syndrome which you can verify yourself by measuring your temperature at
wakeup+3 hours, wakeup+6 hours, wakeup+9 hours. For proper accuracy,
measurement must be done with a alcohol or mercury thermometer and holding it
6 minutes under the tongue. The average must be 98.6 F (37.0 C). If it is 0.2
lower, one probably has the syndrome. Fortunately, the treatment for a real
cure is simple and cheap.

